# Brubeck recommendations?



## DrKilroy (Sep 29, 2012)

Hello,

simply speaking: what Dave Brubeck albums would you recommend to me as a beginner? I started with Time Out and I liked it really much, recently I also tried Time Further Out and I also enjoy it. What would be appropriate to listen to next?

Thank you and best regards, Dr


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Try the At Carnegie Hall album. Granted, it does replicate some of the tracks on the studio albums you already have but this is the classic quartet caught at white heat in what is now a legendary concert - and you get the whole thing, not just highlights.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

*Time Out* is it for me. I've tried a few others and culled them, not wanting to dim the lustre of the aforementioned. Anyway, good luck in your searches. :tiphat:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

The Dave Brubeck Quartet released an awesome album of music by Bernstein...I forget the name exactly


----------



## Kevin Pearson (Aug 14, 2009)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> The Dave Brubeck Quartet released an awesome album of music by Bernstein...I forget the name exactly


I'm not sure if you are referring to his album Bernstein plays Brubeck Plays Bernstein? Or his album Music From West Side Story but both are great albums.

One of my favorite albums besides Time Out is Jazz Impression Of New York. Really good stuff there. I second the Carnegie Hall album. It is a classic!

Kevin

Kevin


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2013)

Time Out is by far the best. But I have enjoyed everything he does. The Bernstein one you are thinking of is probably the West Side Story one. In addition, I also quite enjoy Dave Digs Disney - his variations on some beloved songs from older Disney movies.


----------



## DrKilroy (Sep 29, 2012)

Thank you all so far! I will try them all on weekend.

Best regards, Dr


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Kevin Pearson said:


> I'm not sure if you are referring to his album Bernstein plays Brubeck Plays Bernstein? Or his album *Music From West Side Story* but both are great albums.
> 
> One of my favorite albums besides Time Out is Jazz Impression Of New York. Really good stuff there. I second the Carnegie Hall album. It is a classic!
> 
> ...


That's it. Thanks


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Paul Desmond did a lot of great stuff outside of Brubeck. Two Of A Mind with Gerry Mulligan is a classic. And I like his albums with Jim Hall on guitar.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

My favorite Brubeck album is the vocal tour de force, The Real Ambassadors featuring Louis Armstrong, Carmen McRae, and Lambert, Hendricks and Ross. Music and lyrics written by Brubeck and his wife during the build up to the civil rights revolution.


----------



## Kevin Pearson (Aug 14, 2009)

Another classic Brubeck album is the 1965 album Angel Eyes with his quartet. Notice the cool 60s Columbia records cover with the pretty face on it. This looks more like a Ray Conniff Singer album than it does Brubeck.










Another good Brubeck is My Favorite Things.










Kevin


----------



## KRoad (Jun 1, 2012)

starthrower said:


> Paul Desmond did a lot of great stuff outside of Brubeck. Two Of A Mind with Gerry Mulligan is a classic. And I like his albums with Jim Hall on guitar.


Yes, I'll second this whole heartedly. Desmond's work with Hall is outstanding, though Hall is the equal to Desmond in every respect on these recordings - superb jazz guitarist/composer. Desmond, as always, in a class of his own.


----------



## trosado (Sep 10, 2012)

I recommend the double-disc _Live at the Berlin Philharmonie_ with Gerry Mulligan. Superb playing.


----------

